# What is smoking the best in your humidor right now?



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

As the title states, what cigar(s) are smoking the best in your humidor right now? Let's try to stick to cigars from 08 onwards because cigars with 3+ years are obviously going to be smoking better...

For me right now:

1) 08 Diplo 2
1a) 09 Monte Especial no. 2
3) 10 Party Lusi


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

2009 LGC Tainos
2010 SCdLH El Principe
2010 SLR Regios . . .

in about that order.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

2010 winnie
2008 sig vi
2008 prez


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

shuckins said:


> 2010 winnie
> 2008 sig vi
> 2008 prez


2010 Winny :bowdown: Forgot about these... soooooooo good


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

09 sig III
08 Party Culebra
10 Party presidents


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

09 RASS
08 Lusi
10 Party Shorts


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

07 boli PC
09 RASS
08 BBF


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

In no particular order

'08 Upmann Connie 1
'10 RyJ Short Churchill
'09 Trini Reyes


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope nothing is smoking in my humidor! Gotta go check... :bolt:






/lamejoke


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

2009 Cohiba Siglo VI
2010 Cohiba Robusto


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

07 Boli RC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bdw1984 said:


> As the title states, what cigar(s) are smoking the best in your humidor right now? Let's try to stick to cigars from 08 onwards because cigars with 3+ years are obviously going to be smoking better...
> 
> For me right now:
> 
> ...


Patagas shorts 07, 08,09
Cohiba Robusto 08
Partagas 898v 09
V.R unicos 09
Montie#2 09
:bolt::bolt::bolt::bolt::bolt:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

2005 Boli CE
2007 PSD4
2004 898 UV
2005 Monte 2


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Most anything from 08 boxes.:thumb:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Most anything from 08 boxes.:thumb:


08 or earlier is going well...Some of the better ones ( Connie 1, Famosos, CoRo)

Really on.......
04 RyJ El's
05,Espy
Late 90 898 UV


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Patagas shorts 07, 08,09
> Cohiba Robusto 08
> Partagas 898v 09
> *V.R unicos 09*
> ...


Guess it's time to light another one up this weekend


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

'08 famosos
'08 sig IV
'08 HdM Epi 2
'10 Grand Edmundo


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

'08 BBF and '09 RASS are both smoking great for me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Guess it's time to light another one up this weekend


As my friend Jimmy would say _LET'S ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

08 Connie 1s
09 RASS
09 Monte 2s


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Count me in for the '09 RASS's too.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

'10 RASS and Punch Punch


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

2010 CoRo
2011 Double Ligero Customs. Just came off the rolling table last week! I have no idea how they got there...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 2010 winnie
> 2008 sig vi
> 2008 prez


I hate looking stupid(even though I'm really good at it), but what's a prez? I may want to add them to my collection if they're smoking that well.

the winnie I know is a Punch Sir Winston(it's on my shopping list)
a sig VI is well, a Sig VI

but me no know Prez.:noidea:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....Partagas Presidentes

stupid me, I got one from a cigar pass and totally forgot about it, and it's an 08,too.

ok,fellas, kinda ignore the prior post(and kindly send me more since they're smoking so well)

well, I might as well ask. How are the 08 VR Don Alejandros smoking now? I just got a box and would like to fire the first one up on Football opening day..good idea or no?


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I hate looking stupid(even though I'm really good at it), but what's a prez? I may want to add them to my collection if they're smoking that well.
> 
> the winnie I know is a Punch Sir Winston(it's on my shopping list)
> a sig VI is well, a Sig VI
> ...


Actually, the Winny is a H. Uppmann Sir Winston Churchill.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

As far as 08's

Connie 1
VR Famosos
CoRo
Prez

Surprisingly some 09's are better than the 08's
Monte 2 comes to mind


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Monte Grand Eddy LE (10')
VR Unicos (09? ask Ray)
RASS (10')
HdM EE (10')


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have enough of a CC stash to really say what's smoking the best right now ... but the CC i'm still enjoying the most is the M*****PDR custom torp (added the * just to be safe ... even though the vendor no longer sells them or sells to the US) ... and I've only got two left so i'm guarding them with my life.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

bpegler said:


> 2011 Double Ligero Customs. Just came off the rolling table last week! I have no idea how they got there...


I'd like to see a review of this one.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

swingerofbirches said:


> I'd like to see a review of this one.


Oh my, Charlie. I'm afraid you just walked into a little trap. I too would love to see a review on this cigar. Guess who is going to do it?

Someone named Charlie?

Shoot me a PM brother.

I've got some work for you.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Oh my, Charlie. I'm afraid you just walked into a little trap. I too would love to see a review on this cigar. Guess who is going to do it?
> 
> Someone named Charlie?
> 
> ...


Go for it Charlie! Cant wait to read that one.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

The best of mine right now:
08 SCDLH El Principe
10 RASCC
10 BPC
Other boxes from 10 where doing well but are now napping.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Oh my, Charlie. I'm afraid you just walked into a little trap. I too would love to see a review on this cigar. Guess who is going to do it?
> 
> Someone named Charlie?
> 
> ...


A blind man could see that coming....:bounce:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Oh my, Charlie. I'm afraid you just walked into a little trap. I too would love to see a review on this cigar. Guess who is going to do it?
> 
> Someone named Charlie?
> 
> ...


Bam!!!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

'08 Sir Winston
'08 Lusitania
'10 CoRo

For me, these are smoking beautifully right now. Most of my stock are from '08 up, with a smattering of '07 and '06 cigars.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

gator_79 said:


> Actually, the Winny is a H. Uppmann Sir Winston Churchill.


believe it or not, I actually meant to say H Uppmann. I was posting way past my bedtime and I must've had Punches on the brain.

good catch on that,Sir


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I need a code breaker to decipher this thread!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

REDROMMY said:


> I need a code breaker to decipher this thread!


Welcome to the Habanos Forum...

Try reading this http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/3585-seceret-habano-code-4.html

this http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/24672-habanos-beginners.html

and this http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/88108-how-lose-access-habanos-forum.html

It should give you a general idea of what we're talking about and how to conduct yourself in the forum.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Oh my, Charlie. I'm afraid you just walked into a little trap. I too would love to see a review on this cigar. Guess who is going to do it?
> 
> Someone named Charlie?
> 
> ...


A trap??? I feel silly as apparently everyone else saw this coming except me. LOL

PM sent ...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Oh my, Charlie. I'm afraid you just walked into a little trap. I too would love to see a review on this cigar. Guess who is going to do it?
> 
> Someone named Charlie?
> 
> ...


SWEET! I'm looking forward to this review!! Those customs sticks tend to be so damn GOOOOD!!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

09 H Upmann Mag 48
08 JL PC
06 Cuaba Tradicionales


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

All my cc with 2 yrs of humi time on them are tasting mighty fine.
Trini Coloniales comes to mind.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> 08 or earlier is going well...Some of the better ones ( Connie 1, Famosos, CoRo)
> 
> Really on.......
> 04 RyJ El's
> ...


Sluuuuuutttttt! :smokin:

For me its:

08 Trini Reyes
08 Rass
08 Party Shor
09 Monte 2


----------

